# pdf erzeugen - womit?



## JanHH (13. Okt 2013)

Tach,

itext -> suboptimal wg. Lizenz.

Was dann benutzen? Apache PDF box?

Oder alte itext-Version? Bleiben die unter der LGPL? Hab ein kommerzielles Projekt, kann keinesfalls den Quellcode offenlegen.

Gruß+Danke.


----------



## JanHH (14. Okt 2013)

Hab jetzt mal einen Versuch mit PDFBox gewagt.. falls es jemanden interessiert, meine Erfahrungen:

Funktioniert, aber von den Funktionen her sehr "low level", eigentlich müsste man noch eine API obendrauf setzen, die komfortable Zeichenfunktionen zur Verfügung stellt. Man muss sich da so einiges selber basten, und dokumentiert isses auch so gut wie gar nicht, man findet nur diverse Beispiele im internet sowie javadoc der Klassen.

Aber grundsätzlich kann man das wohl durchaus benutzen. Ist halt etwas mühseliger als itext..


----------



## Kian (25. Okt 2013)

Sieh dir mal Apache FOP und JasperReports an.


----------



## Fab1 (25. Okt 2013)

Da ich jetzt nicht die ganze Apache License lesen will. Darf man diese für kommerzielle Projekte verwenden? Zu PdfBox kann ich leider nichts sagen. (iText User)


----------



## internet (28. Okt 2013)

Die alte Version von iText kann man doch nutzen, oder nicht?


----------



## sence (29. Okt 2013)

Wiki zu Itext:
Bis zur (inoffiziellen) Version 4.2.0 stand die Software sowohl unter LGPL als auch MPL, seit Version 5.0 jedoch ausschließlich unter der AGPL.

wir verwenden ebenfalls 4.2.
Auf Anfrage ob es auch Projekt basierende Lizenzen gibt, wurde dies verneint.

Vielleicht wäre es gut, wenn viele Entwickler Itext nach Projektlizenzen anfragen.
Ggf. käme dann in naher Zukunft eine Projekt-Based Lizenz zum Vorschein, für deutlich unter 1000€.

Denke 50 - 100 € ist für kleine bis mittlere Projekte noch realisierbar...

vg


----------

